# Rahmenbruch AMS COMP



## [ApeX] (19. April 2009)

Hi,

nach meiner letzten Tour und einer zügiggen Bergabfahrt ist folgendes passiert.....























Wie kann soetwas passieren? Es sieht ja schon fast so aus als wäre die Bremskraft daran schuld. Kann mir das aber denoch nicht erklären. 
Von cube habe ich leider noch keine Stellungsnahme. Vieleicht weiss hier ja einer wie es mit der Ersatzteil Situation aussieht und ob ich irgend eine Gewährleistung seitens des Herstellers für einen 4 Jahren alten Rahmen erwarten kann.


----------



## littledevil (19. April 2009)

Dein Ansprechpartner in diesem Fall ist auch erstmal nicht Cube sondern dein Händler bei dem du das Rad gekauft hast.
_Garantien:
5 Jahre auf Rahmen(Außnahmen: Fritzz, Drop Zone, Flying Circus, Warrior, alle BMX: 2 Jahre)_

Steht auch alles dort: http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/FAQ_id_7464_.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisNOM (19. April 2009)

alter........ warum sieht man hier bei Cube, Canyon etc. immer solche Bilder???

An meinem Baumarkt Fully war trotz harten Einsatz in 5Jahren nix dran!


----------



## schatten (19. April 2009)

[ApeX];5808230 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann soetwas passieren? Es sieht ja schon fast so aus als wäre die Bremskraft daran schuld. Kann mir das aber denoch nicht erklären.


Das ist eine klassische Fehlkonstruktion (Steifigkeitssprung), mit der scheinbar einige Hersteller zu kämpfen haben. 
Und ja, die Bremskraft ist daran schuld. Neuere AMS-Rahmen sehen an der Stelle anders aus.



chrisNOM schrieb:


> alter........ warum sieht man hier bei Cube, Canyon etc. immer solche Bilder???
> 
> An meinem Baumarkt Fully war trotz harten Einsatz in 5Jahren nix dran!


Spontan kann ich mich jetzt an keine Berichte von gleichartigen Brüchen bei Cubes oder Canyons erinnern, dafür aber bei anderen Marken. Selbst bei renommierten teuren Herstellern kann so was bei entsprechender (Über-)Belastung passieren.
[ApeX] hat in einem anderen Tread was von "downhill fahren" geschrieben, also stellt sich auch die Frage, ob der Rahmen überlastet wurde.


----------



## [ApeX] (19. April 2009)

Es ist exakt das dieser Bruch beim herunterfahren vom berg passiert ist. Und es ist auch richtig das ich ab und an "Downhill" ambitionen an den Tag lege. Aber nicht mit meinem Cube..... das will ich mal sagen wurde stets artgerecht behandelt...
Für´s Downhillen habe ich noch anderes schweres Gerät im Keller... welche auch für sowas gemacht ist.


----------



## littledevil (19. April 2009)

chrisNOM schrieb:


> alter........ warum sieht man hier bei Cube, Canyon etc. immer solche Bilder???
> 
> An meinem Baumarkt Fully war trotz harten Einsatz in 5Jahren nix dran!


----------



## schatten (19. April 2009)

[ApeX];5808981 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist exakt das dieser Bruch beim herunterfahren vom berg passiert ist. Und es ist auch richtig das ich ab und an "Downhill" ambitionen an den Tag lege. Aber nicht mit meinem Cube..... das will ich mal sagen wurde stets artgerecht behandelt...
> Für´s Downhillen habe ich noch anderes schweres Gerät im Keller... welche auch für sowas gemacht ist.


OK, dann wars wohl keine Überlastung, sondern "nur" ein Ermüdungsbruch.


----------



## zeKai (19. April 2009)

> An meinem Baumarkt Fully war trotz harten Einsatz in 5Jahren nix dran!



Ist aus Qualität Stahlbalken gegossen in Fernost  GEHT VOLL AB IM DOWNHILL DIE 150kg die ziehen so richtig! 

Naja ne mal Spaß bei Seite nen Bruch kann immer mal passieren verarbeitungsfehler, materialermüdung, falsches handtieren mit dem gerät es kann so viel sein. 

Da Cube ja ihre 5jahre garantie hat werden diese wohl einen der folgenden dinge machen:
- eine ersatzschwinge bereitstellen (flicken.. naja glaub auch ned dran)
- dir einen aktuelleren rahmen zur verfügung stellen von 2008 oder sogar 2009 (ist glaube sogar das wahrscheinlichste oder halt)
- einen ersatzrahmen gleichen baujahrs (denke ich eher nicht)

oder einfach garnichtsmachen für 6monate  bzw. solange nichtmachen bis die 5jahre abgelaufen sind... sorry haben nichts mitbekommen und upsi 5jahre sind überschritten


----------



## Neo22 (19. April 2009)

Bezüglich anderen Herstellern hab ich noch ein Bild von meinen Rahmen für euch 
Wie schön sich das ähnelt


----------



## Kurti1303 (20. April 2009)

Ist ja erschreckend, worauf man hier stößt. Ich hoffe, dass sind Einzelschicksale. 
Könnte es sein, dass die Gelenke der Schwinge nicht richtig gewartet wurden? Vielleicht haben die sich festgefressen und bei einem stärkeren Dämpfungsvorgang dann somit der Bruch ??

bzgl.

```
oder einfach garnichtsmachen für 6monate ;) bzw. solange nichtmachen bis die 5jahre abgelaufen sind... sorry haben nichts mitbekommen und upsi 5jahre sind überschritten
```
 
Bei solchen Sachen alles schriftlich machen und die Garantiebeanspruchung via "Einschreiben mit Rückantwort" einreichen. Dann können die sich da auch nicht rauswinden  und selbst wenn die Frist im laufe des Prozesses abläuft sollte das Datum der Antragsstellung zählen. 

Grüße
Kurti1303


----------



## Neo22 (20. April 2009)

Also das glaube ich zumindest in meinem Fall garnicht ....der Rahmen war nichteinmal ein Jahr alt !Nach 1 mal eigenartiges kancken habe ich allles untersucht und nichts gefunden, am nächsten Tag bei einer scharfen Bremse ein lautes knack und  Feierabend !
Was auch immer dafür verantwortlich ist letztendlich kann man immer froh sein das dies nicht aus Voller Fahrt passiert ist !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackblizzard (20. April 2009)

Was mich etwas nachdenklich macht: Auf diversen aktuellen Rädern (z.b bei meinem) ist eine 180mm Disc hinten montiert. In diesem Fall muss Cube ja extrem nachgebessert haben!!

mfg


----------



## Rapti (22. April 2009)

wobei ich mir das nicht vorstellen kann, da die Bremskraft durch die hintere Scheibe je eher bescheiden ist - verglichen mit den Kräften, die von der vorderen Scheibe in den Rahmen eingeleitet werden.
Das merkt man ja gleich, kleines Antippen der hinteren Bremse und das Rad blockiert. Und die Bremswirkung ist nicht wirklich so doll.

Ich denke auch eher, dass das ein Ermüdungsbruch ist.

Gruss
Ivor


----------



## norman68 (23. April 2009)

schatten schrieb:


> ...Spontan kann ich mich jetzt an keine Berichte von gleichartigen Brüchen bei Cubes oder Canyons erinnern, dafür aber bei anderen Marken. Selbst bei renommierten teuren Herstellern kann so was bei entsprechender...




Na ja dann lese mal

hier 

oder auch da

und den hier auch noch

also ist doch schon das ein oder andere mal hier passiert.


----------



## [ApeX] (23. April 2009)

Cube hat sich zwichenzeitlich gemeldet... Strebe wird wohl ersetzt, allerdings muss ich über den Händler gehen. :-(

Der Cube Händler in meiner nähe wollte ich eigentlich nicht mehr besuchen.... aber nun muss ich wohl. Werde das die Tage im Angriff nehmen.


----------



## schatten (23. April 2009)

norman68 schrieb:


> Na ja dann lese mal
> 
> hier
> 
> ...



Ich sprach von gleichartigen Brüchen, da paßt dann immerhin noch einer der Fälle (wenn auch mit zwei Rahmen). So lange bin ich allerdings auch noch nicht hier im Forum dabei.


----------



## norman68 (23. April 2009)

schatten schrieb:


> Ich sprach von gleichartigen Brüchen, da paßt dann immerhin noch einer der Fälle (wenn auch mit zwei Rahmen). So lange bin ich allerdings auch noch nicht hier im Forum dabei.



Such mal das AMS 2004 ist bei einigen an der Bremsaufnahme gerissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker3 (24. April 2009)

Hallo Apex,

tut mir leid, was mit Deinem Fahrrad passiert ist. Ich fahre das Comp von 2008, ein klasse Teil, aber erst einige hundert Kilometer. Ich kann also zur Qualität keine Aussage machen, spekulieren möchte ich nicht. Es könnte aber wirklich an der Bremskraft liegen da meine hintere Discaufnahme an drei Stellen mit dem Rahmen verschweißt ist. Da hat Cube wirklich nachgebessert.

Ich habe Dir auch ein Bild angefügt, da kannst Du dir das anschauen. Ich kann auch eine Detailaufnahme machen und per Mail schicken, wenn Du das genauer wissen möchtest.


----------



## Biker3 (25. April 2009)

Hier die Detailaufnahme:


----------



## Toert (4. Mai 2009)

Moin, mir ist am Wochenende bei normaler Fahrt über einen Waldtrail auch der Rahmen von meinem 4 Jahre alte AMS LTD an der gleichen Stelle gebrochen. Haben die beim Händler was gesagt, wie lange der Austausch dauern soll? Wär echt schade wenn das jetzt genau zum Saisonstart 8 Wochen dauern würde 


Musst du den ganzen Rahmen dahin bringen, oder reicht es, wenn du denen das Teil vom Hinterbau vorbei bringst?

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Toert (5. Mai 2009)

Ich hab hier auch mal die Fotos von meinem Bruch. Ich hatte das Teil allerdings schon ausgebaut. 




 

 



Ich werde heute mal zum Händler fahren und mal gucken wie lange das mit dem Austausch dauert.


----------



## HitTheDirt (8. Mai 2009)

Neo22 schrieb:


> Bezüglich anderen Herstellern hab ich noch ein Bild von meinen Rahmen für euch
> Wie schön sich das ähnelt





			
				[ApeX];5808230 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> nach meiner letzten Tour und einer zügiggen Bergabfahrt ist folgendes passiert.....




HiHi

Woher kenn ich das nur ?!




Und witzigerweise hab ich des gleiche gestern auf meiner Tour in der noch Früherkennung=Riss am Bremssattel





Kommt alles von den Drehkräften, welche beim bremsen entstehen

P.S.: Gleicher Hersteller, der mir beim ersten Bild den neuen Rahmen für den Ärger gab, andem nun letzteres passiert ist 
Komm mir schon wie ein Materialtester vor


----------



## Toert (8. Mai 2009)

Das einzig gute daran ist das ich wohl nen neuen 2009er Rahmen bekomme


----------



## k-nipser (8. Mai 2009)

... solange einem nichts passiert mag das noch gehen - aber wenn
ich an ne Abfahrt denke - puh  - da hoffe ich das mein AMS PRO hält

Grüsse,
Uwe


----------



## Toert (8. Mai 2009)

Bei mir ist es zum Glück auf nem gerade Trail im Wald passiert... ich hab es gemerkt weil die Schaltung plötzlich nicht mehr richtig funktioniert hat...

Ich glaube das Problem tritt auch hauptsächlich bei den 2004er und 2005er Rahmen auf... bei den neueren haben sie den Hinterbau mal überarbeitet und stabilisiert...


----------



## [ApeX] (10. Mai 2009)

hey,

das scheint ja ein echtes Problem zu sein. Ich bin leider noch nicht dazu gekommen mich darum zu kümmern. Werde den Bikehändler aber vorraussichtlich nächste Woche aufsuchen.

Ich hab mir mittlerweile aber ein Nicolai Helius FR Rahmen bestellt.


----------

